

Inspiring videos that made me a better designer - aen
http://aenism.com/inspiring-videos/

======
Shinkei
I think "Jiro Dreams of Sushi" is streaming on Netflix and is an excellent
documentary worth your time. It's not some glamorous, deifying depiction of
Jiro himself--it actually balances his success with the personal cost he paid
for his sushi mastery.

~~~
jared314
I though the same when I first saw Jiro (and was amazed by the passion), but I
couldn't shake the feeling that I had just watched an 80 min advertisement for
his family. Most of the reputation, and thus success, of a restaurant, in a
place as competitive as Japan, is based on the heredity and life-long devotion
of the chef. Some top restaurants boast third-generation sushi chefs (a chef
whose father, and grandfather, devoted their lives to the art of making
sushi).

You can view the movie as both a statement about the passion for perfection,
and as a way to advertise Jiro's family, so that the restaurant, when Jiro
retires, may retain its prestige and success. And, I think it is an amazing
feat, by the film maker, that they were able to produce a film that made a
statement about passion, featuring a specific person, without it feeling like
an advertisement or deification.

